# wind and infacol



## Yogi (Sep 13, 2005)

Hiya

I'm sure this probably depends on each baby but is there a general view about when we can stop using infacol.

Our dd has always been a bad suffer of wind but she has been weaned now for a few weeks and at the weekend when she is 6 months will be introducing her third meal in the day.  Her wind now isn't anywhere near as bad as it used to be (please don't let me be speaking too soon).  When can we stop using infacol.  Afraid to do so and then stop using it and she gets bad again and have to start using it again and wait for it to work up in her system to build a defence again.

Thanks

Y xx


----------



## jeanette (May 3, 2003)

Hi

Personally, when weaning is well established on 3 meals a day I would slowly reduce by stopping infacol one fed at a time over a week and see what happens.

As you say, each baby is different so its a case of reducing and seeing how she is

Jxx


----------



## Yogi (Sep 13, 2005)

THanks so much.

Sorry to sound thick but do you mean stop infacol on one feed one day then the next stop it on two feeds (only has 4 feeds a day).

Thanks again

Y xx


----------



## jeanette (May 3, 2003)

Hiya

Yes..sorry I confused you!

Stop one fed at a time ie one feed on day one for 2 days.....day three two feeds.....day 5 three feeds......day 7 stop.

Play it by ear though ..fingers crossed you wont have to go back on it

Jxx


----------



## Yogi (Sep 13, 2005)

THanks that makes perfect sense

Y xx


----------



## jeanette (May 3, 2003)

Hiya

Just reworded it!!!! Hope that makes better sense!!!

Jxx


----------



## Yogi (Sep 13, 2005)

Yeh sorry for being thick


----------

